# Du lịch ngoài nước > Tour > Châu Mỹ >  Canada - đất nước của cây phong

## Golden Tours

*VANCOUVER – VICTORIA – WHISTLER - MONTREAL
– QUEBEC – OTTAWA - NIAGARA FALLS - TORONTO*

*11 ngày – 10 đêm
*





Canada là đất nước rộng lớn thứ hai trên thế giới với nhiều cảnh quan địa lý đa dạng và độc đáo, cũng là một trong các nước công nghiệp đứng đầu thế giới. Khi đến Canada, du khách đều có chung một nhận xét rằng người dân Canada là những người trung thực, lịch sự, thân thiện, cởi mở, có sức khỏe, có giáo dục và đặc biệt có trách nhiệm cao trong công việc bảo vệ môi trường. Người dân Canada dành tình yêu đặc biệt cho cây phong, họ không chỉ in hình lá lên quốc kỳ mà còn đưa biểu tượng này lên sách báo, tạp chí, đồ dùng và hàng hoá. Lá phong đã trở thành hình ảnh tượng trưng cho Canada, chính vì vậy người ta còn gọi Canada là “Đất nước của cây phong”. 


*NGÀY 1: TP. HCM – VANCOUVER (Ăn tối)*

Qúy khách tập trung tại sân bay TSN đáp chuyến bay đi Vancouver, thành phố lớn thứ ba và cũng là hải cảng lớn của Canada. Đến nơi, xe đón đoàn đi ăn tối, về khách sạn nhận phòng nghỉ ngơi.

*NGÀY 2: VANCOUVER (Ăn ba bữa)*

Dùng điểm tâm tại khách sạn, đoàn tham quan:

· *Khu phố cổ Gas Town* – trung tâm lịch sử văn hóa của Vancouver,

· *Phố người Hoa* (China Town)

· *Công viên Stanley Park* với ½ rừng nguyên sinh, nơi tổ chức các hoạt động thể thao trong nhà và ngoài trời.

· *Tòa nhà Canada Place* được xây dựng ngay bờ sông Burrard, là trung tâm hội nghị của Vancouver. 

· *Bán đảo và quận mua sắm Granville Island*.

· *Công viên Queen Elizabeth*, điểm thu hút du khách nhiều thứ 2 tại Vancouver dành cho những ai yêu và khám phá vẻ đẹp của thiên nhiên.


_Khu vườn thơ mộng tại Công viên Queen Elizabeth_ 


Ăn tối tại nhà hàng. Về khách sạn nhận phòng nghỉ ngơi. 


*NGÀY 3: VANCOUVER – WHISTLER - VANCOUVER (Ăn ba bữa)*

Dùng điểm tâm tại khách sạn, xe đưa đoàn đi dọc theo hành lang biểntừ Vancouver đếnphía bắc của Whistler, thưởng lãm khung cảnhđại dương,danh lam thắng cảnh, núi non tuyệt đẹp dọc 02 bên bờ biển, tham quan: 

· Khu *resort Thế giới Whistler*, nơi tổ chức Olympic mùa Đông năm 2010


_Resort Whistler lung linh vào mùa đông_


· Chụp hình *thác nước Shannon Falls*, tự do tham quan và mua sắm tại trung tâm thương mại trong thành phố.

Ăn tối tại nhà hàng. Về khách sạn nhận phòng nghỉ ngơi. 


*NGÀY 4: VANCOUVER- VICTORIA - VANCOUVER(Ăn ba bữa)*

Ăn sángtại khách sạn, đoàn đi tham quan Victoria – thành phố xin đẹp mang dáng dấp Châu Âu:

· *Bến cảng Inner Harbor, tòa nhà quốc hội BC, công viên đồi Beacon Hill Park*

Ăn trưa tại nhà hàng. Tham quan:

· *Vườn hoa Butchart* với muôn vàng các loại hoa, thực vật thu hút hơn một triệu du khách đây mỗi năm để tham quan, ngày nay là địa điểm lịch sử quốc gia của Canada.




_Butchart Garden - Một trong những khu vườn đẹp nhất thế giới_

Trở về Vancouver ăn tối, nghỉ ngơi tại khách sạn.


*NGÀY 5: VANCOUVER - MONTREAL (Ăn sáng, tối)*

Ăn sáng tại khách sạn, trả phòng. Xe đưa Qúy khách ra sân bay đáp chuyến bay đi Montreal. Đến nơi, xe đưa đoàn đi ăn tối. Về khách sạn nhận phòng nghỉ ngơi.


*NGÀY 6: MONTREAL – QUEBEC - MONTREAL (Ăn ba bữa)
*
Dùng điểm tâm tại khách sạn, khởi hành đi Quebec - trung tâm chính trị của tỉnh bang Québec, Canada, ngôn ngữ mẹ đẻ của người dân thành phố là tiếng Pháp, tham quan: 

· *Quảng trường Place D’Armes*, chụp hình từ Defferin Terrace nhìn ra con *sông St. Lawrence*.

· *Lâu đài Chateau Frontenac*, nay là khách sạn Frontenac được xây dựng năm 1892 gồm 650 phòng với các tòa tháp lớn, nhỏ, cùng mái ngói vô cùng độc đáo và bức tượng Sammuel de Champlain cao 15m vinh danh người đã khai sinh ra thành phố Quebec 400 năm trước.

· *Quảng trường tòa thị chính thành phố, cổng thánh St Louise, khu phố Latinh, nhà thờ Đức Bà Notre-Dame*, khu quảng trường nổi tiếng nhất thành phố Place Royale.

· *Thành cổ Québec* còn được bảo tồn nguyên vẹn, bao bọc khu trung tâm cổ của thành phố. Đây là thành phố duy nhất ở Bắc Mỹ có thành bảo vệ. Ngoài ra, thành phố Québec được UNESCO công nhận là Di sản văn hóa thế giới năm 1985.

· *Công viên Battlefield Park*, rộng 108 hecta mang trong lòng nó lịch sử của đất nước Canada. Nơi đây từng là bãi chiến trường của nhiều cuộc giao tranh đẩm máu của các thế lực dành quyền kiểm soát vùng Bắc Mỹ, trong đó có trận đánh giữa quân Anh và quân Pháp năm 1759, mà kết quả đã làm thay đổi số phận Bắc Mỹ và sự hình thành quốc gia Canada.

Trở về Montreal ăn tối. Nghỉ ngơi tại khách sạn. 


*NGÀY 7: MONTREAL - OTTAWA(Ăn ba bữa)*

Ăn sáng tại khách sạn, trả phòng. Xe đưa đoàn đi thủ đô Ottawa. Đến nơi, ăn trưa. Tham quan: 

· *Tòa nhà quốc hội, biệt thự của Thủ tướng Canada.*

· *Chợ Byward*, một trong những khu chợ lớn và lâu đời nhất của Canada với các quầy bán quần áo, thực phẩm, nhà hàng, café, khu trưng bày triễn lãm,...

· Phố Sparks & Bank, kênh đào Rideau, chụp hình tại bảo tàng Văn Hóa.

· *Xưởng đúc tiền hoàng gia Canada, tượng đài gìn giữ hòa bình*.

Ăn tối tại nhà hàng. Nhận phòng khách sạn nghỉ ngơi. 


*NGÀY 8: OTTAWA – 1000 ISLANDS – TORONTO(Ăn ba bữa)*

Ăn sáng tại khách sạn, trả phòng. Khởi hành đi thành phố Kingston tham quan: 

· *Trường đại học Queen’s University, cây cầu quốc tế ngắn nhất Thế giới*

· *Dãy triệu phú “Millionaires Row”*

· *Bách bộ ngắm sông St. Lawrence
*

_Sông St. Lawrence êm dịu_

· *Du thuyền tham quan vùng 1,000 Island* ngắm hai bên bờ là các tòa lâu đài tráng lệ của những nhà tỉ phú, chiêm ngưỡng *lâu đài cổ Boldt, đảo Zavicon* (du thuyền đóng cửa tháng 10).

_
Lâu đài Boldt cổ kính - Một trong những lâu đài nổi tiếng nhất thế giới 
_Sau khi ăn trưa, đoàn đi thành phố Toronto. Đến nơi, ăn tối. Về khách sạn nhận phòng nghỉ ngơi. 


*NGÀY 9: TORONTO – NIAGARA FALLS - VIỆT NAM (Ăn ba bữa)*

Dùng điểm tâm tại khách sạn, trả phòng. Tham quan: 

· *Tòa thị chính, ngắm Tháp CN tower, tòa nhà quốc hội, trường đại học Toronto*. Khởi hành đi tham quan một kiệt tác thiên nhiên:

· *Thác Niagara Falls* nằm ở đường biên giới của Hoa Kỳ và Canada được ví như một chiếc áo cưới trắng tinh với hơn 168.000 m³ nước rơi xuống mỗi phút vào thời điểm nhiều nhất, và trung bình gần 110.000 m³ mỗi phút, đây là thác nước mạnh nhất ở Bắc Mỹ. Thác Niagara bao gồm 3 thác riêng biệt: thác Horseshoe (Canada) (đôi lúc gọi là thác Canada), thác Mỹ và một thác nhỏ hơn gần đó là thác Bridal Veil. Du khách ngồi du thuyền (Maid of the Mist cruise)vào trong lòng thác cảm nhận âm thanh kỳ vĩ của dòng thác đổ (du thuyền mở cửa từ tháng 4 đến tháng 10 hàng năm).




Niagara Falls - Chiếc áo cưới trắng tinh vắt qua 2 bờ Canada - Hoa Kỳ

Sau khi ăn tối, xe đưa đoàn ra sân bay đáp máy bay về Việt Nam. Qua đêm trên máy bay.


*NGÀY 10: TRÊN MÁY BAY*


*NGÀY 11: TP.HỒ CHÍ MINH*

Đến sân bay Tân Sơn Nhất, kết thúc chuyến đi và hẹn gặp lại.


*Giá tour: …VNĐ/khách

96.670.0000VNĐ (dịch vụ) + 7.830.000 VNĐ (Thuế) = 104.500.000 VNĐ/Khách
*


*Bao gồm:*

- Vé máy bay như chương trình.

- Phí an ninh sân bay, phí xăng dầu, thuế phi trường: 7.830.000VNĐ (có thể thay đổi lúc xuất vé)

- Vé máy bay chặng nội địa Vancouver – Montreal 

- Lệ phí visa Canada, lệ phí dịch thuật hồ sơ xin visa

- Khách sạn 3 sao (tiêu chuẩn phòng đôi hoặc phòng ba vì lý do giới tính).

- Bảo hiểm du lịch (mức bồi thường tối đa 1.050.000.000VNĐ/trường hợp đối với khách dưới 65 tuổi và 525.000.000VNĐ/trường hợp đối với khách từ 65 tuổi trở lên). Tất cả các vấn đề liên quan đến bảo hiểm do công ty bảo hiểm chịu trách nhiệm và chi trả. 

- Ăn uống, tham quan, vận chuyển như chương trình.

- Hướng dẫn viên kinh nghiệm, nhiệt tình.

- Quà tặng của Golden Tours: nón, túi du lịch, bao da hộ chiếu.


*Không bao gồm:*

- Hộ chiếu (còn giá trị ít nhất 06 tháng tính đến ngày về Việt Nam)

- Tham quan ngòai chương trình, chi phí cá nhân, hành lý quá cước, giặt ủi, điện thoại ….

- Phụ thu phí xăng dầu tăng tại thời điểm xuất vé (nếu có).

- Phụ thu phòng đơn: 10.500.000VNĐ.

- Tiền tip cho HDV và tài xế: 126.000 VNĐ/khách/ngày.


*Ghi chú:*

- Trẻ em dưới 02 tuổi: 30% giá tour + thuế các loại (không giường, ngủ ghép chung với người lớn).

- Trẻ em từ 02 tuổi đến dưới 12tuổi: 75% giá tour + thuế các loại (không giường, ngủ ghép chung với người lớn).

- Trẻ em từ 12 tuổi trở lên bằng giá tour người lớn.

* Trình tự các điểm tham quan trong chương trình có thể thay đổi tùy vào các yếu tố khách quan: thời tiết, giao thông, xe cộ,... nhưng vẫn đảm bảo các điểm trong chương trình.

* Trong trường hợp bị từ chối visa, Quý khách vẫn phải nộp lệ phí visa và phí dịch thuật hồ sơ

3.000.000VNĐ/khách.

*Kính Chúc Quý Khách Một Chuyến Du Lịch Vui Vẻ*

*Mọi thông tin xin liên hệ:*

*CÔNG TY DU LỊCH GOLDEN TOURS*

Xuân Lê / Ms. 
Ad: 233 Nguyen Thi Minh Khai St., Nguyen Cu Trinh Ward, District 1, HCMC, Vietnam
Tel: (+848) 3925 3456 - Fax: 08. 3925 6787
Mobile: 0909 53 55 86
Email: xuanle.ope@goldentours.vn
Skype: xuanle0212
Website: www.goldentours.vn

----------

